# Threading Helper



## xman_charl (Jul 12, 2015)

*these sockets/extensions are easy to machine, hf junk.*

*Socket fits both my American and metric dies.*

*Starts the thread real easy, drill press, mill, lathe. Then remove to finish.*

*Could use lathe for thread, but for a fast job, use the hex die.*





*Charl*

*

*


----------

